#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-07
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> morning
<jackson> o/
<MutantTurkey> whats up
<andrew> his left hand
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu, wassup?
<MutantTurkey> chilling out
<SamuraiAlba> Playing RS?
<MutantTurkey> writing a giant cmake port for kde 3.5 D:
<MutantTurkey> nah at school doing computer work
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh.  Prayer almost at 50 :)
<MutantTurkey> haha nice
<MutantTurkey> midterms this week D:
<SamuraiAlba> Bought over 400 frost dragon bones
<MutantTurkey> what the hell is a frost dragon?
<MutantTurkey> runescape is so damn wishey washey these days
<MutantTurkey> back in my day there was only 3 kinds of bones.
<MutantTurkey> back in my day, cows were black and white.
<MutantTurkey> back in my day, law runes were 1k each
<MutantTurkey> :)
<SamuraiAlba> I have over 2k of each rune, as well.
<MutantTurkey> haha
<MutantTurkey> i had much stock
<MutantTurkey> like 2-5k of each runes, like 6-7 glories
<MutantTurkey> all sorts of potions and shit
<SamuraiAlba> still have it going on?
<SamuraiAlba> I got an abyssal whip ;)
<MutantTurkey> oh nice
<MutantTurkey> they are quite nice for training
<ChinnoDog> sup Turkey
<andrew> You scared him
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ssweeny> turkeys are easily spooked
<andrew> especially in late November
<MutantTurkey> D:
<MutantTurkey> why is it my name that always gets grilled?
<ssweeny> mmm grilled turkey
<MutantTurkey> :|
<ssweeny> come on you waddled right into that one
<MutantTurkey> okay enough of the puns! what is this reddit? (damnit i couldn't think of another pun)
<ChinnoDog> We need a wiki page of turkey puns
<MutantTurkey> I agree.
<MutantTurkey> hmmm.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: ssweeny: don't use such fowl language :-) you really need to stop harrassing me. I might have to go cold turkey and quit hanging around here.
<ssweeny> MutantTurkey: i couldn't read that. it came through all gobbled on this side
<MutantTurkey> I may have to move to Istanbul
<MutantTurkey> ann frankly i am quite offended.
<MutantTurkey> I did nazi that one coming
<MutantTurkey> But there is a fine between reich and wrong
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-08
<andrew> getting ready for bed, figured i should check woot thinking it might be a wootoff day or something
<InHisName> well ?  andrew are you wooting yet ?
<JonathanD> Good morning PA.
<andrew> Good morning PA and surrounding states (yes, that includes you, NJ)
<JonathanD> and CA
<andrew> I didn't say that
<JonathanD> :(
<andrew> wait, CA as in Canada?
<ssweeny> CA is California. .ca is Canada
<andrew> ah
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<teddy-dbear> this peep says hi back
<andrew> a peep over here is about to meet the microwave
<teddy-dbear> a mutant peep?
<MutantTurkey> D:
<ssweeny> peeps are best after they've been left out open for a week
<MutantTurkey> i agree.
<ssweeny> not sure about mutant peeps
<ssweeny> have to run some tests
<MutantTurkey> ssweeny: it has been confirmed, microwaved peeps are not so good.
<ssweeny> MutantTurkey: those are not for eating. they are for jousting
<MutantTurkey> that would explain the state of my peep
<teddy-dbear> TMI =-O
<MutantTurkey> D:
<MutantTurkey> my mistake. I was talking about the marshmallow suger covered delights.
<teddy-dbear> you can call it whatever you want:-/
<jedijf> note to self: don't order cheesesteak from chinese restaurant
<andrew> umm
<andrew> why would you?
<jedijf> the person in front of me did....
<jedijf> i trusted them
<andrew> it was a trap
<andrew> that was an employee, who ordered it just to get you to
<rmg51> silly jedijf
<pleia2> that's the best reason ever
<rmg51> being silly?
<pleia2> because the person in front of him did
<rmg51> that's being silly ;-)
<rmg51> the power here is being silly tonight
<rmg51> half my room is without power
<JonathanD> thats quite silly
<rmg51> no power on the computer side
<rmg51> had to move this lappy to the other side of the room
<pleia2> brownout?
<pleia2> fuse?
<rmg51> also no cable modem or router
<rmg51> power co. thing
<rmg51> good thing Teddy is a mobile hot spot :-D
<JonathanD> A bear of many talents.
<rmg51> Clear ;-)
<JonathanD> Clear is nice. linux drivers would be nicer.
<rmg51> that's why I got their mobile router
<JonathanD> the last post I saw was inspiring.
<rmg51> I can connect up to 6 devices
<JonathanD> Ah, that one.
<JonathanD> I have the little USB stick and the home router thingy.
<rmg51> I just wanted something for the road
<rmg51> now I have internet at work
<JonathanD> http://developer.clear.com/issues/show/51#note-8
<PennBot> Title: CLEAR Developer (at developer.clear.com)
<JonathanD> someday, I hope.
<rmg51> sshh, don't tell "the boss"
<rmg51> power just came back :-[
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-09
<rmg51> back to "normal"
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I know a man who works for clear
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: can he fix my drivers?
<jedijf> s/fix/write/
<JonathanD> yes
<MutantTurkey> I doubt it
<MutantTurkey> one time i actually started talking about the androidOS like, the core stuff, how its based on linux, bionic etc.
<JonathanD> :(
<MutantTurkey> yo he was lost.
<JonathanD> He isn't in marketing, by chance...
<JonathanD> Cause I'd like to talk to a marketing person.
<MutantTurkey> no :P
<JonathanD> shame.
<MutantTurkey> user to be a tower climber
<JonathanD> can't write a driver, isn't in marketing, what good is he :P
<MutantTurkey> now he is just a tech for each station
<MutantTurkey> runs around making sure it all works
<JonathanD> Well I guess that helps
<JonathanD> keeps my internets up.
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<ChinnoDog> hrm. UbuntuOne for Windows...
<andrew> Is there an android client yet?
<andrew> I love how Fios is cheaper when you add in a phone line.
<ChinnoDog> There is one for UbuntuOne music, but I don't use that
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-10
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: was it you who was talking about FOSSCON a while back?
<JonathanD> Probably.
<MutantTurkey> are you involved in that?
<JonathanD> I'm the organizer.
<JonathanD> We just took the 2011 event site live today.
<MutantTurkey> how does one go about getting a booth?
<MutantTurkey> table, whatever.
<JonathanD> Give me a cheeseburger.
<MutantTurkey> ok i can do that.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: other than that?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: jonathand@fossevents.org, let me know who it's for, what you need, what you expect, etc.
<JonathanD> If it's for a group, it's free but we'd appreciate a contribution towards costs.  If it's a business, we can negotiate something.
<MutantTurkey> a group.
<MutantTurkey> i bet we could chip in off of our own donations
<JonathanD> We don't need a lot, but I do need to actually rent these tables :)
<JonathanD> and we're not charging attendees.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> how many people attended last year?
<JonathanD> bout a hundred. That was at RIT.
<MutantTurkey> okay
<JonathanD> I think we might have higher counts this year given the convenience for many round here.
<MutantTurkey> where is it this year?
<JonathanD> Philadelphia.
<MutantTurkey> did we settle on a exact location?
<JonathanD> Basekamp (basekamp.com)
<MutantTurkey> I'll email you the rest of the details, gotta clear it with the project leader and talk to some people though
<JonathanD> Sounds good.
<MutantTurkey> okay thanks for the info!
<JonathanD> Not a problem :)
<JonathanD> Thanks for the interest!
<pleia2> I'll come do an ubuntu california booth!
<JonathanD> pleia2: sweet!
<JonathanD> Will it be sunny in your booth?
<pleia2> actually I think my trip this year will be in october, not july :(
<JonathanD> bah :P
<JonathanD> maybe we should do a camping trip in october :P
<pleia2> maybe too cold then
<JonathanD> depends on what part of october.
<SpaZZoiD> hwy whats up everyone
<SpaZZoiD> is no one on or in a diff room?
<SpaZZoiD> or is everyone trying to hack me lol
<SpaZZoiD> well ill try back later, just wanted to know how to get involved
<SpaZZoiD> man i havent used irc in forever
<SpaZZoiD> dont even remember any commands
<SpaZZoiD> see ya
<EvilPhoenix> what
<EvilPhoenix> forgive the fact that 95% of IRC is idlers, and the other 5% arent in just one channel
<EvilPhoenix> SpaZZoiD:  also, freaking out and spazzing like you are doing doesnt help at all
<jedijf> alone?
<EvilPhoenix> ohai?
<MutantTurkey_> anyone use x11 forewarding?
<ChinnoDog> hallo?
<MutantTurkey_> hallo
<ChinnoDog> How long have I been missing? hubbard fell off freenode.
<MutantTurkey_> I don't know i just got here
<MutantTurkey_> @seen ChinnoDog
<PennBot> MutantTurkey_: ChinnoDog was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 12 seconds ago: <ChinnoDog> How long have I been missing? hubbard fell off freenode.
<MutantTurkey_> shuks
<MutantTurkey_> shucks'
<teddy-dbear> 2011-03-09T16:32:01  <ChinnoDog> There is one for UbuntuOne music, but I don't use that 2011-03-09T17:05:05  *** ChinnoDog has quit IRC
<teddy-dbear> that was yesterday^^
<ChinnoDog> hmm. I see. I've been missing awhile.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey_: i have...what's the issue?
<jedijf> ask?
<PennBot> Don't ask to ask, just ask! :P
<jedijf> but now i'm going to nom, sooooo
<MutantTurkey_> jedijf: sorry
<MutantTurkey_> performance is just super crappy
<MutantTurkey_> i think it maybe montco's network
<JonathanD> Who wants to go camping this year?
<MutantTurkey_> spring break :D
<rhpot1991> MutantTurkey: I have in the past
 * rhpot1991 plans on camping in the middle of the Susquehanna river again
<andrew> next to the statue of liberty?
<ChinnoDog> When did they move lady liberty to the Susquehanna?
<jedijf> who took my lighter?
<rhpot1991> andrew: I went by there
<rhpot1991> camped further down the river
<andrew> ChinnoDog: http://www.google.com/images?q=susquehanna+statue+of+liberty
<PennBot> Title: susquehanna statue of liberty - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<rhpot1991> thats a very rocky area too
<rhpot1991> especially when the river is low
<ChinnoDog> lol. What is that doing there?
<rhpot1991> ChinnoDog: its a "miniature" replica
<andrew> A 25 ft (7.6 m) tall replica sits on the ruins of the late Marysville Bridge (erected on a platform (pier)) in the Dauphin Narrows of Susquehanna River north of Harrisburg. The replica was built by a local activist Gene Stilp on July 2, 1986; it was made of venetian blinds and stood 18 feet (5.5 m) tall. Six years later, after it was destroyed in a windstorm, it was rebuilt by Stilp and other local citizens, of wood, metal, glass and fiberglass, t
<andrew> (source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replicas_of_the_Statue_of_Liberty)
<PennBot> Title: Replicas of the Statue of Liberty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<rhpot1991> http://wikimapia.org/1218826/Dauphin-Narrows-Statue-of-Liberty
<PennBot> Title: Dauphin Narrows Statue of Liberty (at wikimapia.org)
<jedijf> andrew: aren't you the resident woot checker? how could you not alert us to the chumby......damn you
<JonathanD> it's ok
<JonathanD> I bought them all
<andrew> jedijf: Because if I did, it would be in the form of a wtf
<rhpot1991> what the heck is a chumby
<andrew> rhpot1991: see woot
<rhpot1991> andrew: I saw it, was more of a "what is the point of this thign"
<JonathanD> it's your chum.
<JonathanD> by
<rhpot1991> seems to do things that my phone already does, and I don't have to pay more to get another piece of hardware
<jedijf> rhpot1991: just something else to play with
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-11
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<jedijf> mmm, irish soda bread and coffee
<ChinnoDog> hi
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: whats new?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: i'm throwing a zombie board game party this evening
<ssweeny> if you leave now you can probably make it
<ChinnoDog> "zombie board game party"??
<ssweeny> yes
<ssweeny> a party during which we will play a zombie-themed board game called "Last Night on Earth"
<ChinnoDog> I want to play :-(
<ssweeny> you can still make it!
<ssweeny> hop in the car!
<ChinnoDog> I wish
<rhpot1991> ssweeny: zombies!!! ?
 * rhpot1991 wonders what other zombie board games there are
<ssweeny> this is the only one i have played. it's quite fun
<jedijf> hive is doing zombie rpg all z must die or something
<rhpot1991> ssweeny: this == zombies!!! or something else?
<ssweeny> this == "Last Night on Earth"
<rhpot1991> perhaps I need to learn to read :)
<ssweeny> perhaps
<rhpot1991> looks like that has better ratings than zombies!!!: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/2471/zombies
<ssweeny> that seems like a similar game
<ssweeny> but LNOE has more scenarios
<rhpot1991> I just showed it to someone to have them pick it up :)
<rhpot1991> I have too many games already, went through the top 100 of BGG and added a bunch for my bday that my family all got me
<rhpot1991> agricola and catan are my favorites thus far
<rhpot1991> carcassonne was pretty good
<ssweeny> catan is full of win
<rhpot1991> I've had catan forever
<rhpot1991> just started with agricola
<ssweeny> i got a Dilbert board game for Christmas a long time ago that turned out to be way more fun than it looked
<rhpot1991> I have powergrid and pureto rico waiting still
<rhpot1991> ssweeny: you would prob like forbidden island or pandemic
<rhpot1991> they are kinda similar to those zombie based games
<ssweeny> possibly. i'm not hugely into board games but i will try any that look interesting
<ssweeny> mostly it's something different from what my friends used to do, which was stare at a tv screen for movies and/or video games
<ssweeny> this is more interactive
<rhpot1991> agreed
<rhpot1991> I wish I had more people by me to play them with, I mostly play catan when I go in to visit with family
<rhpot1991> ssweeny: does last night on earth have any single player?
<rhpot1991> some games like that have a solitaire style single player option
<ssweeny> it wouldn't be any fun single player
<ssweeny> you need at least one to play as the zombies
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: that sounds like the best role to play
<ssweeny> it can be lots of fun
<rhpot1991> I'd want to shoot the zombies
<JonathanD> So I think camping will be at Washington Crossing state park, NJ...
<JonathanD> For anyone who wants to come. I'm going to see what dates are available shortly.
<JonathanD> andrew: in?
<andrew> in what?
<JonathanD> andrew: camping, washington crossing.
<andrew> date?
<JonathanD> unknown
<JonathanD> still have to call and get a list of available dates
<JonathanD> any suggestions?
<PennBot> I guess any suggestions are welcomed, really, JonathanD
<andrew> Not this weekend
<andrew> not next weekend
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: you can find out dates online normally
<rhpot1991> gotta go through the booking process till you can pick dates
<rhpot1991> you can view sites too that way, I think you have to pick a date before you can poke at sites though
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: I've never found a way to see available dates online...
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: is it a state park?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> NJ state park.
<JonathanD> not PA
<JonathanD> http://www.state.nj.us/dep/parksandforests/parks/washcros.html
<PennBot> Title: Department of Environmental Protection (at www.state.nj.us)
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> maybe NJ sucks at that then
<JonathanD> heh :p
<JonathanD> probably
<rhpot1991> PA state parks normally have it
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: NJ parks are too cheap to afford it.
<JonathanD> Which is why we go camping there.
<rhpot1991> yep I don't see the option there
<rhpot1991> well price seems close to the same
<rhpot1991> this is confusing me though
<rhpot1991> Group campsites: Four group sites with picnic tables, fire rings, and portable toilets; total capacity: 115. Open April 1 through October 31. Site A - $50 per night, Site B - $25 per night, Site C - $25 per night, Site D $15 per night
<rhpot1991> does that mean there are only 4 sites?
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: A houses 50 people.
<JonathanD> B, C house up to 25 each
<JonathanD> D 15
<rhpot1991> house as in cabin?
<JonathanD> no, support tents suitable for that many
<JonathanD> It's somewhat subjective, though.
<rhpot1991> oh but they have the tents and stuff?
<rhpot1991> so its not just a piece of land and you are on your own
<JonathanD> it's an empty site :)
<JonathanD> you are on your own.
<rhpot1991> ok
<JonathanD> But for 50 people, $50 a night is cheap
<JonathanD> (we won't have 50, though)
<rhpot1991> very cheap
<JonathanD> regardless, it basically means "$100 flat no matter how many people we have."
<rhpot1991> PA sites are somewhere in the 15-25 range, and you'd be sad fiting more than 6 people in there
<rhpot1991> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhpot1991/4943212402/
<PennBot> Title: IMG_0227 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<rhpot1991> last camp site I was at
<rhpot1991> "camp site"
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: http://ahotw.com/gallery/v/linux/2009-07-12-Geeknic/
<PennBot> Title: Geeknic++; Camping at Jenny Jump (at ahotw.com)
<JonathanD> Thats what it's like, basically.
<andrew> Ah yes, the time before I started using flickr
<JonathanD> Water bottles.
<JonathanD> andrew: thats how I find it so fast.
<JonathanD> ahotw is easy to type into the bar, get a result.
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: whats the water area like there?
<JonathanD> I didn't make use of it.
<JonathanD> Some people went fishing that year.
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: kayakable?
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: Jenny Jump was, yes.
<JonathanD> Washington Crossing is on the deleware.
<ChinnoDog> @seen MutantTurkey
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: MutantTurkey was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 day, 19 hours, 21 minutes, and 23 seconds ago: <MutantTurkey> okay thanks for the info!
<MutantTurkey> Gobble Gobble
<ChinnoDog> :-)
<MutantTurkey> :P
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: I'd imagine it's doable :)
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: I'm interested (and have a few others) if the date works out
<JonathanD> sweet
<EvilPhoenix> any of you people running 10.04 and can check your repos for something?
<JonathanD> rhpot1991: sometime in May I think
<JonathanD> Maybe the 28th.
<jedijf> EvilPhoenix: what?
<jedijf> ask?
<PennBot> Don't ask to ask, just ask! :P
<MutantTurkey>  <phrik: Don't ask to ask, or ask if anyone is here, or if anyone is alive, or if anyone uses something. Just ask!>
<jedijf> EvilPhoenix: yes i run 10.04, and yes i haz repos
<MutantTurkey> s/ask if anyone is here/ask if everyone is a zombie
<jedijf> if much longer i'll be in van which runs 9.04....
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: I'll be in philly the following weekend anyways, so if you do it then it increases the chances of me attending
<rhpot1991> don't change just on my behalf though, pick something that works for everyone
<EvilPhoenix> jedijf:  nevermind, i got an answer
<EvilPhoenix> was lookin for a certain package, found it only in 10.10 and later
<EvilPhoenix> python-nmap
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-12
<EvilPhoenix> jedijf:  you wouldnt happen to have any knowledge of building packages and rejection of uploads for PPAs, would ya?
<thehawk> good evening all
<EvilPhoenix> lol?
<PennBot> I WILL SHOOT YOU. I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE
<EvilPhoenix> quiet, PennBot
<jedijf> EvilPhoenix: pleia2 may be able to help with packaging stuff
<EvilPhoenix> jedijf:  got help in #ubuntu-packaging
<EvilPhoenix> turns out i fubar'd the control and changelog files
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<jedijf> or there ;)
<EvilPhoenix> ugh, i gotta start laying off of the 4 espressos a day thing >.>
<EvilPhoenix> it screws with my coding abilities
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> baecon
<MutantTurkey> http://baconorbeercan.com
<PennBot> Title: BACON or BEERCAN! (at baconorbeercan.com)
<EvilPhoenix> any of you hear about what happened in Japan with the huge earthquake?
<EvilPhoenix> for those who are here, a group of people on askubuntu.com are working on a letter to the Japan loco team expressing our condolences for the recent tragedy.  if nobody minds, i'll be signing as myself and as a representative of the PA loco team
<EvilPhoenix> http://typewith.me/xeUcyx7esZ
<PennBot> Title: TypeWith.me: xeUcyx7esZ (at typewith.me)
<jedijf> omg, i left an ubu cd in a person's laptop i was testing...their video cable was bad, would wig out after an hour, sent laptop back until part came in....they installed from the cd....
<rmg51> that's one way to get someone to try Ubuntu ;-)
<jedijf> thankfully didn't wipe their drive...people are too stupid to use computers
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-13
<andrew> eG8b3zao
<EvilPhoenix> lool
<ChinnoDog> 1am
<andrew> yes
<JonathanD> 6:11am
<rmg51> 9:17am
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> Sun Mar 13 12:48:49 EDT 2011
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-05
<InHisName> Just load up vbox onto linux and put your windows stuff in a guest.
<waltman> It looks like my problem was a bug in iMovie -- you can't put quotes in tags when you upload to youtube.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: if I have kids will I become a morning person or will it just hurt that much worse?
 * JonathanD shrugs.
<JonathanD> I know lots of people with kids who still hate mornings :p
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> Kids hate mornings too. Everyone should just be nocturnal until they are 40.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: if you get used to getting up earlier than you need to, though, you can sleep in if you feel the need without being late :)
<ChinnoDog> Yea, working on it. Yuck, 6am
<ChinnoDog> eating breakfast now. sourdough waffle and a mango.
<ChinnoDog> I was going to get up and excercise but my body laughed at me when I told it that.
<JonathanD> :D
<ChinnoDog> I need to shift my meals to be earlier again. Big breakfast, medium lunch, light dinner
<ChinnoDog> hi jlb181
<jlb181> Hi
<ChinnoDog> I guess I should take a shower and go to work now
<InHisName> I did mine, but no work to go off to.....
<jlb181> Same here.
<InHisName> Hi jlb181, do anything for Global Jam this weekend?
<jlb181> No.  I've been busy with family.  Weekends are like that.
<InHisName> Same here with two foster kids just got 5 weeks ago.  Both in diapers and not talking yet.
<InHisName> Did manage to 'answer' some unanswered questions for bug jam, though.
<jlb181> You know when I was growing up my parents were foster parents!    No, I didn't answer any questions, but I reported a few bugs.
<InHisName> kewel
<JonathanD> I saw a bug. Outside, in the yard.
<InHisName> mine all drowned this weekend
<jlb181> So far I haven't had to much trouble with 12.04 beta 1.
<jlb181> Except for the installation.
<InHisName> b bak l8tr
<InHisName> me notes that no one spoke behind his back while he was gone
<jedijf> oops we asked for headphones in the wrong channel lolA[A[A[A[A
<jedijf> --
<jedijf> Jim Fisher
<jedijf> don't put paperwork on up arrow
<waltman> heh
<InHisName> So, did you ever get the headphones for whatever use it really was for?
<jedijf> InHisName: yes
<jedijf> it was for jam system testing
<MutantTurkey> weird thing is whenver i hit my capslock my whole X system freezes
<MutantTurkey> well it just stays grabbed
<MutantTurkey> it doesnt unfreeze
<MutantTurkey> i wonder what x11 task is grabbing it
<Sadin> MutantTurkey M-Audios are here ;3
<EvilResistance> hello
<teddy-dbear> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-06
<InHisName> hi 2 u 2
<jthan> Anyone have relatives in Colorado or anything?
<jthan> Trying to get a taste for the place.  I'm going to visit pending my acceptance at the University of Colorado.
<teddy-dbear> jthan: the sooner your out of here the safer my cookies will be :-D
<EvilResistance> .
 * EvilResistance hides the cookies in an underground bunker surrounded by force fields, energy barriers, and phaser defense systems
<jthan> Doubtful.
<EvilResistance> teddy-dbear:  there, you wont have to worry about anyone getting your cookies
<teddy-dbear> including me :P
<EvilResistance> indeed
<EvilResistance> it'll protect the cookies from everyone
<EvilResistance> even i dont have access
<teddy-dbear> I'll take my chances
<EvilResistance> oh well.  i guess i'll have to use the bunker as a protected arsenal against the anarchists...
 * EvilResistance prepares the bunker for this.
<teddy-dbear> and mutant turkeys
<EvilResistance> indeed.
<InHisName> teddy-dbear mutates cookies or turkeys ?
<teddy-dbear> just dumb who ask dumb questions
<InHisName> so that's what the "d" stand for:  dumb
<MutantTurkey> ping pong
<EvilResistance> PEW PEW *BOOM* *BOOM*
<EvilResistance> ^ laser cannons, huge laser bolts :P
<MutantTurkey> oh ma
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> sup
<MutantTurkey> working on school stuff
<MutantTurkey> midterms this week
<MutantTurkey> one take home test - 3 hours long. one 6 page paper about a topic we haven't yet reached in history class. a microeconomics test thursday and a history of vietnam test thursday as well
<MutantTurkey> and a gig friday
<MutantTurkey> with a new guitar player and drummer who still need to learn the parts.
<MutantTurkey> and school.
<MutantTurkey> fkkk
<MutantTurkey> fk fk fk fk
<EvilResistance> what now
<MutantTurkey> so much school work and I am gigging on friday ta some place in levittown and its a wreck
<MutantTurkey> fk
<MutantTurkey> :[
<InHisName> any irc experts listening:  in pigin, when I had /join'ed #xyz and forgot what after rebooting.  Is there a way to find out what I used to belong to last time ?
<InHisName> I have 7 rooms that I autojoin and 2 more that I /join'd recently  I cannot remember the last one.
<EvilResistance> InHisName, not with Pidgin
<EvilResistance> maybe if you had logs
<EvilResistance> but idk if you get that with their irc plugin
<EvilResistance> btw, dont use Pidgin for IRC
<andrew> Check your log files?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> I am logging somewhere for pigin.  When I restart, it pulls up last log into window.
<InHisName> Oh, yes!  Good morning folks!
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog noms some sourdough toast
<jedijf> cream of wheat here
<ChinnoDog> That was never my thing
<JonathanD> chicken parm here.
<ChinnoDog> I ate Farina for a little while but it was hard to wash off the dishes.
<ChinnoDog> and some people can't be convinced it is easier to use disposable bowls, even when numbers are provided. Kind of like global warming.
<ChinnoDog> hi MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> hey there ChinnoDog
<MutantTurkey> global warming does not exist.
<MutantTurkey> well not in the way proported by science.
<ChinnoDog> s/science/some scientists/
<ChinnoDog> Lets blame lamalex for global warming
<JonathanD> I thought it was pleia2's fault?
<MutantTurkey> I'm putting my bets on ssweeny
 * ssweeny knows nothing
<jedijf> philly area - we need to reach out to ntr again - by we, i mean not me, but YOU - step up, give back - we can promote linux in the area
<waltman> ntr?
<ChinnoDog> This is why we need PennBot
<rmg51> http://ntrweb.org/
<EvilResistance> ChinnoDog, my router is completely dead, and i'm back in Pittsburgh for Spring Break, i'll bring up a Linux system while i'm here to host PennBot until i can fix my router :/
<jedijf> actually this was spurred by a tweet by a philly rep and tech week and donations to ntr
<EvilResistance> and i agree we need PennBot :/
<waltman> ah
<MutantTurkey> I wish firefox was smarter about history
<MutantTurkey> i want to blacklist all facebook photo views, all gmail pages stuff like that
<MutantTurkey> just wasting my database space
<MutantTurkey> i'm looking into loading my cache into a tmpfs though
<MutantTurkey> should be good
<MutantTurkey> now it's sucking out my cpu to delete 10k entries
<waltman> Why do you care about this?
<waltman> disk space is cheap. just let ff do its thing.
<MutantTurkey> power
<MutantTurkey> power power power
<waltman> power?
<MutantTurkey> because it cycles my hard drive all day for no reason on a laptop
<MutantTurkey> my hard drive should not be spinning for browsing the web.
<MutantTurkey> it simply should not.
<waltman> sounds like premature optimization to me
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> premature optimization?
<MutantTurkey> whut.
<MutantTurkey> no
<waltman> you harddrive is spinning for all sorts of things
<waltman> lots
<waltman> logs
<MutantTurkey> no it isn't
<MutantTurkey> no it isn't
<MutantTurkey> you're hard drive might be...
<waltman> all the space you're wasting on unnecessary apostrophes...
<MutantTurkey> I don't use many daemons, my syslog goes to /tmp my /tmp is mounted as a tmpfs
<MutantTurkey> your'
<MutantTurkey> sorry
<MutantTurkey> x logs point to /dev/null
<waltman> That sounds like a really bad idea. If something causes your box to crash, how do you plan on diagnosing it?
<waltman> And how about swap? I assume you've got that turned off, too?
<MutantTurkey> yes of course
<MutantTurkey> swap is pointless.
<MutantTurkey> I haven't used swap in years though
<MutantTurkey> it's so pointless of
<MutantTurkey> oh jeez why does anyone use it
<MutantTurkey> with 4 gigs of ram - 3 gigs more than i'll ever use. why would I need swap?
<waltman> So instead using swap, you've got a smaller disk cache that you could, which means more hits to your filesystem anyway.
<MutantTurkey> a smaller disk cache for what?
<MutantTurkey> right now my hard disk is spun down
<MutantTurkey> just chilling
<waltman> Linux is caching less disk than you could.
<MutantTurkey> good point, but it's also not wasting hard drive writes on what ram can do
<waltman> If you only want a laptop for surfing and irc, you should get a tablet.
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> If I want to use a laptop for surfing some times, i expect the hard drive to spin down when I am not doing any disk related work
<MutantTurkey> i do plenty of real laptop work
<MutantTurkey> but when I am not accessing directly, I don't expect it to be accessed randomly
<MutantTurkey> I don't expect my CD drive to be running all the time when I have a CD in it, only when it's in use
<waltman> I'll repeat that storing your entire /var/log in a tmpfs seems like a bad idea to me. I like the stuff I log to stick around for a while, and have it be there in between reboots.
<MutantTurkey> nothing is writing to /var/log...
<waltman> which is also a problem.
<waltman> Someday you're going to have a problem and you won't be able to diagnose it.
<MutantTurkey> not actively.
<MutantTurkey> kdm does - when it logs in auth.log is written to when needed
<MutantTurkey> thats all very nice
<MutantTurkey> I think you are putting more cost towards being able to diagnose and maintain and fix problems, where I am stressing something else
<MutantTurkey> my system rarely needs fixing, and when it breaks the cost of fixing it is low, so it's worth the tradeoff for me
<waltman> It's because I've learned over the years that logfiles are vital.  You'll learn your lesson!
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> my systems are always stable and I'm not kidding. I don't run into crazy problems
<waltman> Or you'll invest in SSDs and then you won't have to worry about spinning disks anymore :)
<MutantTurkey> I will once the cost has deinflated
<InHisName> Just buy a 3TB disk drive while you wait for decreasing prices.  I bought a 2TB the other month for less than 99.
<ChinnoDog> All my disk drives are becoming small and obsolete :-(
<ChinnoDog> 2tb is bigger than all of my disks comibned
<ChinnoDog> Well, excluding the 1.5tb drive I use for backups
<ChinnoDog> I is a slow USB external drive
<ChinnoDog> s/I/IT/
<ChinnoDog> It
<ChinnoDog> sheesh
<waltman> ChinnoDog: A bigger drive won't help him if his only goal is to have it not spin up.
<EvilResistance> i should add that either you get an SSD and dont deal with the spinning, or live with it constantly spinning.  My drive does this, too, even on Windows though, so...
<EvilResistance> granted I have lots of log files being written to /var/log :P
<waltman> Having /var/log on a tmpfs is madness.
<waltman> But he'a a mutant. That's how they roll.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: OHAI
<MutantTurkey> what what what
<EvilResistance> lolol
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: do me a favor check your ... log
<MutantTurkey> which one?
<MutantTurkey> and why?
<jedijf> teasing
<MutantTurkey> :p
<jedijf> updating logo, pleia2 i'll ping we need to change site
<jedijf> starting good: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1201442/ubuntu.png
<jedijf> now just trying to maybe unity violet update it
<EvilResistance> hehe
<EvilResistance> jedijf, where would the violet go?
<EvilResistance> inside the keystone?
<jedijf> where the orange is
<EvilResistance> replacing the orange with violet?
<jedijf> did you see first attempt? yes
<EvilResistance> i didnt
 * EvilResistance wasnt here at the time
<jedijf> asked for channel mailing list updating months ago , now just doing it
<jedijf> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1201442/ubuntu.png
<EvilResistance> ah, that'd explain why i didnt see it, i've had issues with th emailing lists
<EvilResistance> bleh, stupid updates
<EvilResistance> my networking here will be down for a while, i'll return when its up
<jedijf> the keystone is a keeper
<jedijf> just have to work around it; it's a no brainer
<waltman> The top of the keystone seems a tad too flat to me, but maybe that's a function of the thickness of the lines.
<jedijf> now we need to be geographically correct? :p
<pleia2> jedijf: #dd4814 is the proper orange
<jedijf> now i have to look at our keystone too; should wikipedia be trusted
<jedijf> waltman: i now see what you are saying
<jedijf> pleia2: also wanted some unity violet represented
<jedijf> i sent the brand info
<pleia2> :)
<jedijf> pleia2: waht do you think? purple out, regular circle branding inner?
<jedijf> waltman: the orange one, keystone was from: http://pa.gov/portal/server.pt/community/pa_gov/20387
<MutantTurkey>  what
<waltman> it might just be the thick line
<jedijf> nah, the wiki one looked different
<jedijf> wikipedia
<pleia2> I have no design sense
<jedijf> http://files.jedijf.com/Purple_logo.png
<jedijf> too much purp i think
<jedijf> we'll have 3 to choose from
<jedijf> orange/orange purp/purp purp/orange
<pleia2> jedijf: http://design.canonical.com/2011/07/ubuntu-orange-is-dd4814/
<pleia2> has the code for the purple too :)
<jedijf> pleia2: the purple is the official one
<pleia2> hm, the design blog is saying #772953 is the right color
<pleia2> rather than #77216f
<jedijf> damn artists
<waltman> You can never have too much purple!
<MutantTurkey> better than ubuntu's poop-colored earlier versions. i just remember everything being so brown...
<jedijf> iirc there was corn strewn throughout
<MutantTurkey> something like that..
<jedijf> pleia2: thanks, just sent that link. that's where we're leaving it
<jedijf> pleia2: apparently there are 3 usable purples and the one orange
<jedijf> hahah
<jedijf> complicated colors
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> was even worse before we had that blog post
<jedijf> the comments are stoopid insane
<jedijf> dictatorships ftw
<pleia2> yeah, I don't read comments
<jedijf> fidel never put up with that kind of stuff
<MutantTurkey>  myeyes
<MutantTurkey> my eyess
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-07
<jedijf> @seen cythes
<cythes> WHAT?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<InHisName> so many color experts.
<InHisName> I like the multi-colored better'n the mono-colored logo
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<cythes> ChinnoDog, SUp man?
<ChinnoDog> Not much. Work. :\
<cythes> Sweet Nvidia joined the linux foundation :D meaning my gaming PC might have hope of a decent linux distro yet!
<cythes> ChinnoDog, Thats not good lol
<MutantTurkey> cythes...yeah nvidia has a long way
<ChinnoDog> I am hungry
<ChinnoDog> I could eat a turkey
<JonathanD> uhoh...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-08
<MutantTurkey> arch users?
<rmg51> yeah, right ;-)
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> even adom abandoned us
<rmg51> I still have Teddy :-[
<MutantTurkey> long live teddy
<rmg51> he'll out live all of us
<MutantTurkey> cythes: autojoin #ubuntu-us-pa
<MutantTurkey> sorry #arch-us-pa
<MutantTurkey> I'm so unproductive
<MutantTurkey> becaues wikipedia makes me click every link
<MutantTurkey> it's so interesting
<MutantTurkey> !
<MutantTurkey> some crazy chicks singing in Dunkin Donuts
<MutantTurkey> not bad though
<MutantTurkey> so it's okay
<MutantTurkey> wish they came 3 hours ago
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<JonathanD> How are you?
<rmg51> tired
<rmg51> seems I never can get enough sleep
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> I got home (fairly) late and still got up earlier than I wantede.
<rmg51> I get home early, but never get to bed early enough
<JonathanD> I'm very good at falling asleep at night :D
<JonathanD> Everyone has to be good at something, you know.
<rmg51> in that I'm a bit like Teddy
<rmg51> we're both good at taking up space
<InHisName> Mornin' all
<MutantTurkey> morning good sir
<adom> hey
<adom> hi everyone
<adom> im alive
<adom> (i know you were worried)
<adom> been busy at the office and home. got a second job at texas roadhouse.
<adom> gotta pay the bills (and pay some debt down) so gf and i can move to pittsburg end of May
<JonathanD> Hello adom
<JonathanD> We shall recall the search parties.
<adom> so what'd i miss? are we still picking on MutantTurkey?
<jedijf> is ChinnoDog still breathing? then the answer will remain, yes
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey isn't here to be picked on
<rmg51> why should that stop us?
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<MutantTurkey> ping
 * ChinnoDog smacks MutantTurkey around a bit with a couple slices of bread and some mayonaise and mustard
<MutantTurkey> im out.
<MutantTurkey> Gigging tomorrow night at Saint Pauls church in Levittown
<MutantTurkey> and you're all invited hah
<MutantTurkey> especially cythes.
<ChinnoDog> That is far away. I live in Virginia.
<MutantTurkey> I know :-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-09
<ChinnoDog> No more MutantTurkey
<ChinnoDog> must be free range turkey
<rmg51> he's just hiding until after dinner
<InHisName> MutantChimiChanga ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<adom> i swear to god im reformatting and reinstalling this server just because twirssi won't work and i hate cpan
<ChinnoDog> Swearing to god won't help. He only runs Windows.
<waltman> seems kinda harsh
<waltman> cpan is your friend
<ChinnoDog> I try to use the Ubuntu packages instead of cpan when I can but I've used cpan for unpackaged modules. Seems like having both install methods is dangerous.
<waltman> App::cpanminus and App::cpanoutdated can make dealing with it a lot less painful.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Agreed. If you're not installing your own perl, that's often the best bet.
<waltman> with the caveat that both the system perl and the modules might not be the latest and greatest.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: can cpan be trusted to uninstall modules cleanly?
<waltman> not so much, sadly, but with most modules you can run "make uninstall"
<waltman> there's often not much need to uninstall modules, aside from cpan thinking they're out of date and wanting to upgrade them
<waltman> I realize those aren't great answers, but that's the situation.
<ChinnoDog> Seems like the best solution would be for someone to write a cpan wrapper that will install modules with checkinstall and then not bother with the repository packages
<ChinnoDog> Then you can have latest and greatest and still be sure it can be removed
<ChinnoDog> sup MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> sup
<InHisName> supper will be up soon
<MutantTurkey> still in bed
<MutantTurkey> catching up on much needed sleep
<waltman> turkeys are nocturnal hunters
<MutantTurkey> noctural? i cat stay up past like 11
<ChinnoDog> oh no. MutantTurkey, are you a morning person?
<MutantTurkey> no...
<MutantTurkey> im a teenager
<MutantTurkey> gigging tonight and we're supposed to be practcing right now and my guitar player is nowhere to be seen
<ChinnoDog> When I was a teenager I stayed up to all hours of the night
<ChinnoDog> sleeping was optional
<MutantTurkey> yeah I am a growing boy - i need my sleep
<ChinnoDog> The standard test for determining how sleep deprived you are doesn't work on teenagers because it always shows they are fully rested even when they aren't.
<jedijf> like a power meter?
<jedijf> s/power/battery
<adom> i hate when i wake up at 6:30am fully refreshed but its an hour too early to get ready. so i sleep for another hour and an hour later its so hard to get out of bed for some reason.
<adom> like, i was fine, but sleep for another hour and i dont want to get up now.
 * jedijf nods
<ChinnoDog> yea, that is difficult adom. I do that too.
<ChinnoDog> There is a watch you can get that will monitor your sleep cycle and wake you up when you naturally wake up closest to your alarm time. I've never tried it though.
<adom> sounds cool
<waltman> Today's "kids these days" story involves trying to borrow a pencil from someone.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: it isn't a power meter. The stnadard test is to put someone in a dark soundless room and see how many minutes it takes for them to fall to sleep. The scale goes up to 20 minutes.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: So.. uh... did it work out?
<waltman> no fair. teenages can sleep anywhere.
<adom> someone tell me a command-line file manager. something that visually lets me see/move around files via an SSH session.
<MutantTurkey> ls rm cp rsync..
<MutantTurkey> mc
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Not so well with the kid who's the junion sysadmin. I had to go to the department secretary.
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> At work I wanted a pencil recently
<waltman> adom: or run your favoriate gui file manager in an SSH tunnel
<MutantTurkey> waltman: it doesnt work so wel....
<ChinnoDog> So I went to the supply closet and I dug and there were no mechanical pencils. There was some lead though. There were also some regular pencils so I picked one up
<jedijf> sshfs
<ChinnoDog> But, there weren't any pencil sharpeners
<waltman> MutantTurkey: why not?
<MutantTurkey> oh duh :p
<MutantTurkey> I thought you were saying X11 over ssh...
<MutantTurkey> hehe
<ChinnoDog> So I had no choice but to get out my swiss army knife and whittle a tip onto my pencil
<MutantTurkey> nevermind me
<waltman> no, tunneling your current x session
<ChinnoDog> No one stocks the supply closet with mechanical pencils or sharpeners. I don't think there are any there now, months later
<waltman> ChinnoDog++ # old school
<jedijf> karma and hastag
<jedijf> hash
<adom> mc is perfect thanks
<ChinnoDog> My pencil is very rustic looking
<jedijf> i have 2 electric sharpeners and no pencils in office
<ChinnoDog> ha. You had pencils once upon a time
<ChinnoDog> I should get one of those crank operated pencil sharpeners like at school and attach it to my desk at work as a joke
<waltman> I've got one of those at home. It doesn't work very well.
<waltman> But I mainly just use pencils for crossword puzzles. For a while I tried switching back to wood pencils. They spell better, but mechanical pencils are a lot more practical.
<waltman> s/spell/smell/ # hah
<ChinnoDog> freudian slip
<ChinnoDog> Maybe they spell better too.
<ChinnoDog> In school I used to buy "natural" pencils that didn't have any paint on them.
<ChinnoDog> They were cool. Wood grain pencils ftw.
<adom> in mc, what do you press to transfer the highlighted file/folder in the left pane to the right folder?
<adom> nvm found the hotkeys on bottom
<adom> i like it, its kind of like nano
<adom> which is to say, its noob-friendly ^_^
<adom> <-- newb
<adom> so, i think my 1TB backup drive at home i use for general backup/storage is crapping the bed
<adom> i keep tryign to remount it and it says "can't read superblock"
<adom> which sucks because its where i keep ALL of my spare files. software, games, pictures, etc
<adom> everything but video
<adom> video gets its own 1TB drive, and thats working fine
<adom>  if anyone has any experience with that "can't read superblock" error mounting drives and has somehting i could try to resurrect it, id be much obliged. might check in over the weekend, prob not til monday. happy weekend all!
<waltman> adom: Sucks. But it's a *backup*, right? So you have other copies of those files? :)
<ChinnoDog> "spare" files
<waltman> "backups"
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<waltman> Just some spare pictures. Nothing important.
<ChinnoDog> It only took 10 years to capture them and you can't get them back, but its not a big deal.
<jedijf> digital hoarders
<jedijf> adom: should be fixable - google will guide you
<jedijf> superblock backs itself up; doesn't trust us
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-10
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Hi Mr. Baconiser
<InHisName> or SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Hihi
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<InHisName> How goes school grades and studying in general, SamuraiAlba ?
<InHisName> Working on finishing up a cold given to me by my new foster kids.
<SamuraiAlba> 3.5 GPA and studying is fun :)  CCNA classes this semester
<SamuraiAlba> Sorry to hear about the cold
<InHisName> Way to go, SamuraiAlba - GREAT grades !
<SamuraiAlba> thankies
<SamuraiAlba> 16 credits this sem
<SamuraiAlba> and going to summer and winter break classes
<MutantTurkey> eh
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> goodnight.
<Sadin> NodeJS is so EPIC
<MutantTurkey> dude
<MutantTurkey> you have much to learn young padewan
<Sadin> MutantTurkey i like Node :) tell me what language node is built with and ill give yu a cookie :3
<Sadin> no google!
<MutantTurkey> wait what
<MutantTurkey> NodeJS...
<MutantTurkey> based on v8 engine right?
<Sadin> What language :)
<Sadin> and yes
<MutantTurkey> javascript
<MutantTurkey> obviously...
<Sadin> Nope
<Sadin> :3
<Sadin> What language is node itself built with
<Sadin> Answer: C
<MutantTurkey> oh sorry
<MutantTurkey> that was a crappy question
<Sadin> what language is node built with
<MutantTurkey> what language is X built  with
<Sadin> is pretty straightforward i think lol
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking "what does this application utilize for it's programs..."
<MutantTurkey> vs "what was this program written in"
<Sadin> you thought into it too much lol
<MutantTurkey> i know
<MutantTurkey> is v8 C or C++?
<Sadin> C
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> gotta crash
<MutantTurkey> so sleepy
<InHisName> Turkeys sleep ?
<InHisName> Gooooooood Mooooooorrrrrning ! Everybody
<waltman> *YAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWN*
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Man, slept good...
<waltman> I didn't. :(  But already have coffee brewing.
<rmg51> morning
<waltman> mmm, coffee
<InHisName> Bleah! Coffee.    Yum cold OJ    and milk and cereal
<waltman> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/425327_2877971750798_1305138105_32144004_824342879_n.jpg
<InHisName> Is that a series of pictures or just ONE ?
<InHisName> Somebody fired their co-pilot for one day?
<waltman> afaict a friend of mine found that last night
<jedijf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1938760
<jedijf> Title: Help choose NEW LoCo logo - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<pleia2> nice
<waltman> the bottom one looks more like the actual PA logo to me
<waltman> pleia2: when I see pictures like http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6965651077, I take them as proof that you never left Philyl
<waltman> philly
<pleia2> hehe, the historical financial district!
<waltman> Is that Market Street?
<adom> bacon?
<adom> :(
<pleia2> waltman: yep
<MutantTurkey> pong ping
<rmg51> gnip gnop
<jedijf> adom: fix the superblock?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: how was the gig?
<MutantTurkey> meh it was alright
<MutantTurkey> this new drummer doesn't have the parts down exactly.
<MutantTurkey> so sort of loosey goosey
<MutantTurkey> but overall a success
<MutantTurkey> how do you number output?
<MutantTurkey> ah cat -b
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: remind them that they can be replaced by technology
<jedijf> learn the parts human
<MutantTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> unfortunately I don't know the parts either.
<MutantTurkey> thats why I have a drummer ._.
<InHisName> Don't they make drummers on a chip, now?
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> freenode is pretty great
<MutantTurkey> ya know?
<MutantTurkey> apparently wearing crocs to a gig isn't appropriate...
<jedijf> getting ripped for it?
<waltman> pleia2: So like I said, Philly! :)
<InHisName> crocs to gig at an open mike nite, much ok compared to gig at carnegie hall !
 * waltman tries to parse that.
 * waltman fails.
<InHisName> waltman: how to put 3 * before /me comment ?
<waltman> ?
 * waltman fails to parse that as well.
<waltman> Do you mean "***/me some random comment"?
<InHisName> yes how do those *** show up ?
 * jedijf is an action when you say /me did this
<jedijf> /me did something
 * jedijf cries
 * jedijf laughs at bassist wearing crocs at gig
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-11
<waltman> Oh, I see. What you see for a "/me" depends on your irc client. I only see 1 *.
<waltman> all I typed was this: "/me fails to parse that as well."
<jedijf> i only see one as well, but i assume pidgin throws 3
<jedijf> or else, i'm completely lost and will join you in the fail
<waltman> irssi uses 1.
<jedijf> correct
 * InHisName just wishing for three stars
 * InHisName gets a wish
<adom> jedijf: not yet. got a couple tabs open in chrome. gonna come back to it later or sunday prob.
<adom> my irssi theme shows one star but its set upcustom the way i like it
<adom> as does chat
<adom> all sexy like
<InHisName> text chatting is sexy ??!!??
<adom> its multiplayer notepad
<adom> i miss my three screens :(
<InHisName> Does linux support 3 colums x 3 rows monitors ?   (9)
<InHisName> If you had monitors with NO borders.... Would that be line 60x35" simulated screen ?
<InHisName> s/line/like/
<jackson_> o/
<rmg51> good (daylight savings) morning :P
<InHisName> Good morning to u 2
<waltman> How did it get to be 9:00 already?
<jedijf> seriously
<rmg51> the joys of daylight savings 8-)
<rmg51> do I really want to make bacon this morning?
<waltman> Why would you NOT want to make bacon this morning?
<rmg51> laziness
<waltman> It's like I don't know you anymore!
<rmg51> if only I could teach Teddy to cook ;-)
<rmg51> keep on mind I just got back from a 5 1/2 mile walk :-[
<MutantTurkey> pksjgq'kwjgtifsajg'sagj
<MutantTurkey> i get home right after a late night
<MutantTurkey> the police are outside my house, my neighbors around
<MutantTurkey> here i am hungover and everyones upset
<MutantTurkey> my mom forgot to bring the dog inside
<MutantTurkey> he wanders the neighbor hood
<MutantTurkey> and here i am dealing with it
<MutantTurkey> what a mess
<MutantTurkey> my mom is off at church and my dad is in florida
<MutantTurkey> so i was dealing with the spanish inquisition all by my self
<MutantTurkey> they put the dog in the back seat, behind bars.
<MutantTurkey> like
<MutantTurkey> this is pretty much what he looks like
<MutantTurkey> http://imgs.sfgate.com/blogs/images/sfgate/pets/2010/07/23/pembroke_welsh_corgi400x313.jpg
<MutantTurkey> ridiculous...
<waltman> I don't know, that dog looks pretty ferocious to me.
<waltman> Someone called the police about a stray dog?!
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> police state?
<MutantTurkey> friggin freaking out
<MutantTurkey> I cant track down my account for temple applications...
<MutantTurkey> even though i know i applied
<SamuraiAlba> Ok... GOOOOOOooooood BACON TRISTATE AREA!
<InHisName> an ittty bitty dog put behind bars for wandering the neighborhood ?   No biting at all ?
<InHisName> Can you get decent bacon from dog ?
<SamuraiAlba> no
<SamuraiAlba> For sale - HP DL 380 G5 Dual Quad Core Xeon 2.0ghz rack.  4 73gb SAS 2.5" 10k rpm drives, 8 GB FB ECC DDR2
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: still for sale?
<MutantTurkey> how much are we asking for it?
<SamuraiAlba> $350 seems good, right?
<SamuraiAlba> + shipping
<SamuraiAlba> or I'll knock iff 50 if picked up
<MutantTurkey> huh wow that's pretty good deal
<MutantTurkey> where do you live?
<Sadin> this is a good deal O.o http://www.beastnode.com/webhosting.html
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> afternoon
<MutantTurkey> is there an easy way to host a router through your linux desktop?
<MutantTurkey> I need to basically emulate a local network to access a weird device which has an assigned IP address I can't get on my work network
<MutantTurkey> so I was thinking of just faking it intothinking it was on a local network to configure it
<ChinnoDog> Create a virtual bridge and add a network adapter on the same subnet as the network device.
<ChinnoDog> If you can change the IP on the device though then that is the complicated way to do it. Just give your workstation a static IP on the same subnet, update the device, and then change your workstation settings back
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> can I keep it off the network?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Plug your network device directly into your workstation. Traditionally you needed a crossover cable for this but most network devices now have auto-polarity so a patch cable is probably sufficient.
<JonathanD> you can also add a route to access wrong-subnet devices on your local network.
<JonathanD> using your ip as the gateway.
<ChinnoDog> Can you? I don't know how to set up advanced routing in Linux. How does the kernel know to forward packets to the other subnet when the route sends them back to your adapter?
<ChinnoDog> And how does it do that without an adapter on that subnet?
<MutantTurkey> basically at this point i have it plugged in th
<MutantTurkey> that's it
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: I thought you were a networking expert!
<ChinnoDog> I am MutantTurkey but I haven't set up a full fledged Linux router before. Hence the questions.
<ChinnoDog> Plug the thing into your workstation already.
<MutantTurkey> Done
<MutantTurkey> on the thing there are two of the network LED's on, green is solid, gthe porange blinking slowly
<MutantTurkey> so it's connecte
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: you have to be on a flat network, but as long as you are the ip doesn't matter.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: it's plugged in, but nothing comes up automatically of course
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I've done this tons of times while working with SAN hardware and such.
<JonathanD> you just do a route add, and delete it when you're done.
<MutantTurkey> add a route to where?
<ChinnoDog> That is interesting JonathanD. I'll have to research that more.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I usually do it directly to the piece of equipment I want to talk to.
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: that only works if you want to add your device to the network which you already said you don't. You want to access it off-network which you can do now if you know the IP.
<JonathanD> on the "know the ip" side, I've had reasonable success firing up wireshark while connected direclty and bouncing hte whatever-it-is
<MutantTurkey> wireshark isn't giving me any output
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: if you get nothing at all, it might be listening in the wrong place or something.
<MutantTurkey> dmesg gives me e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is UP 100Mbps Full Duplex. Flow Conrol None.
<JonathanD> Whats your client machine.
<MutantTurkey> my lappy
<JonathanD> What OS?
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu somethin
<JonathanD> I'd expect at least to see your ubuntu talking a little.
<MutantTurkey> i'll retry as root
<MutantTurkey> it tries to do a dhcp discover
<JonathanD> You're seeing your traffic then, at least.
<JonathanD> So now you probably want to bounce the other device and see if it talks.
<MutantTurkey> what does bounce the other device mean?
<JonathanD> turn it on and off
<JonathanD> or unplug the net cable and plug it back in, you can try that too.
<JonathanD> I suppose you could just scan for IPs if you're sure you're in the right subnet.
<MutantTurkey> okay so it's trying to dhcp to my laptop
<MutantTurkey> my laptop needs to return something giving it an ip address I assume
<MutantTurkey> what daemon does that though?
<MutantTurkey> hmmm so it looks like it has a source 192.168.0.10 on netcat
<MutantTurkey> but how do I connect to that?
<ChinnoDog> Use $client to connect to the $device.
<ChinnoDog> You still haven't told us what the device is.
<ChinnoDog> Networked bacon cooking machine?
 * ChinnoDog telnets to 192.168.0.10, issues order to cook two slices of bacon extra crispy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-05
<SamuraiAlbA> Good bacon to all and to all... shit... I got vicodin
<SamuraiAlbA> Translation
<SamuraiAlbA> Oral surgery today :O
<Sadin> Just unboxed my Raspberry pi and loaded archlinux ARM onto it ooted to login in 5.5 seconds
<Sadin> :)
<SamuraiAlbA> NIC!
<SamuraiAlbA> *NICE
<SamuraiAlbA> How are you enjoying it?
<SamuraiAlbA> Are you going to install Chameleon?
<Sadin> SamuraiAlbA i JUST turned it on im currently running a full system upgrade
<Sadin> i got a breakout kit for the GPIO headers so i can connect my breadboard but im gonna put that all together tomorrow!
<SamuraiAlbA> WOOT!
<SamuraiAlbA> Anyone need servers?
<InHisName> I got a server already
<SamuraiAlbA> what did you grab?
<InHisName> ibm vintage 2006
<SamuraiAlbA> not bad
<SamuraiAlbA> I was looking at a QUAD CPU, Quad Core (16 core total) Dell R900
<InHisName> dual XEONs 2.8Ghz 8 mem slots
<SamuraiAlbA> $499.99
<SamuraiAlbA> 32GB ram, 4 36GB 10k drives
<SamuraiAlbA> Not shabby for ya :)
<SamuraiAlbA> What is it running for an OS?
<InHisName> I got ubuntu server and 2008
<SamuraiAlbA> sweet
<InHisName> you need a bacon server
<InHisName> Comes with 3 windows
<InHisName> straw window, stick window, and brick window
<SamuraiAlbA> lol
<Sadin> SamuraiAlbA im starting to save up for a server
<Sadin> :P
<Sadin> But im doing Reading Bucaneers Drum Corps this year and i have a payment coming up i have to get out of the way first
<SamuraiAlbA> true dat
<SamuraiAlbA> My son is a percussionist
<Sadin> SamuraiAlbA no way me too :P Where does he go?
<SamuraiAlbA> Bridgeton High School
<SamuraiAlbA> He's 14
<SamuraiAlbA> He's straight A's, AP English, Honors Algebra
<SamuraiAlbA> Airforce JROTC
<Sadin> SamuraiAlbA do they have a Indoor Drumline? And do they compete ?
<SamuraiAlbA> Looking to head up the drill team
<SamuraiAlbA> Not sure, honestly
<SamuraiAlbA> My ex went there
<SamuraiAlbA> They did marching band comps
<Sadin> SamuraiAlbA ah well im 17 and we compete all over our area
<Sadin> I goto Daniel Boone
<SamuraiAlbA> :)
 * ChinnoDog putters
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning all
<SamuraiAlbA> Morning!
<SamuraiAlbA> NACHOS!
<MutantTurkey> got our network printer setup after 1 month!
<weddle> woohoo
<waltman> I'd have gotten the undergrad minion to do that :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: that's me
<waltman> Exactly!
<waltman> Were you the one who set it up?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<waltman> See? :)
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<ChinnoDog> I need a few minions
<MutantTurkey> me too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-06
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up rmg51?
<rmg51> nothing much
<rmg51> just the usual weekday stuff
<rmg51> getting ready for work
<rmg51> reading the paper
<rmg51> breakfast
<rmg51> WORK!!!!!!:P>:o
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: build a snowman!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I have work to do
<InHisName> morning
<ChinnoDog> No morning here. I am craving a pizza.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe with bacon and black olives.
<JonathanD> olives are evil.
<ChinnoDog> om nom olives
<JonathanD> evil, I say!
<ChinnoDog> I like the colossal ones. They have a mild flavor and are creamy.
<jedijf> olives++
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> Someone gave me a sandiwch a while back.
<JonathanD> and I didn't know it had olives
<JonathanD> bit into it, almost lost it.
<ChinnoDog> Mmm, olive loaf. I wish I had a sandwich right now.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-07
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning
<MutantTurkey> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> bark
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you in apt yet?
<jedijf> apt-get yet?
<MutantTurkey> what?
<MutantTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> saturday is move in day
<jedijf> nice
<ChinnoDog> The first thing I did when I went away to school is buy a tupperware container and fill it with 5lbs of gummi bears and put it in the kitchen because I could.
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<waltman> ChinnoDog: and how many of them did you eat before you were sick of them?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-08
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I never got sick of them. Me and my roomies would always grab a handful as we walked by. I refilled it when it ran low.
<ChinnoDog> My laptop survived fan transplant \o/
<ChinnoDog> I am still going to going to let it sleep tonight though so it doesn't burst into flames in the night.
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> Oooo, flaming laptops ?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: on the chance the the laptop fan stopped working or it shorted out or something I didn't want a rude awakening
<ChinnoDog> Plus the silicone goo hadn't set. idk how long that takes.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-03
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-04
<InHisName> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> *yawn*
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> Man, tons of juju goodness today
<lazyPower> it is a glorious tuesday. Great day for bacon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-05
<ProfessorKaos64> Anyone here going to the Northeast GNU\Linux fest?
<lazyPower> ProfessorKaos64: this is the first i've heard of it
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning guys & gals
<InHisName> Didn'
<InHisName> Didn't ubuntu used to support 18/36 months for each version/LTS ?    I'm seeing message for a month, now.  Ubuntu no longer supports 13.04 pop up.
<lazyPower_> o/
<lazyPower_> InHisName: uhh you should be supported until 2015
<lazyPower_> oh wait i was thinking of 12.04
<lazyPower_> yeah raring was depreciated. the next LTS was targeted for Trusty - 14.04
<lazyPower_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<square-r00t> pleia2: how to filter tasks in taskwarrior *not* matching a certain tag in taskwarrior 2.x?
<pleia2> square-r00t: I don't
<pleia2> I am a simple user
<square-r00t> booo
<square-r00t> what's in the documentation doesn't work. my guess is it's different for 2.x
<jthan> taskwarrior++
<jthan> but also paper++
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-06
<InHisName> Looks like they shortend the time span from 18 months to 9 with Raring Ringtail (13.04)
<rmg51> Morning
<GuruPilgrim> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Mornin' Y'all
<InHisName> Two systems,  cannot enter samba in either.   One shows in windows workgroup fine other shows icon but 'boinks' and network not found. Both ubuntu 13.04
<InHisName> sudo system-config-samba          ----> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-07
<JonathanS> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> ProfessorKaos64: meh
<InHisName> sudo system-config-samba          ----> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack   <--- so what does this mean for this system ?
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know a user friendly replacement for FTP that still supports large files and resumes?
<waltman> a protocol that supports resumes?
<ChinnoDog> A protocol that resumes or a client that lets you resume. I don't want to ask clients to re-upload databases that are multiple gigabytes.
<waltman> oh, THAT resumes. Not the job history kind of resume.
<waltman> what's wrong with FTP?
<JonathanD> resume transport protocol
<waltman> JonathanD: exactly!
<JonathanD> I'm thinking of doing a second asterisk talk.
<waltman> I'm thinking you should just talk about asterisk every month.
<JonathanD> that might get old
<JonathanD> I was thinking I'd go back to west with a physical phone in hand, demo connecting it to voip.ms on it's own and some functions you get there, then demo connecting it to asterisk.
<waltman> Then again, it might not. You never know!
<JonathanD> and again some feature demos.
<ChinnoDog> Our FTP server sucks. But beyond that, a lot of users don't know how to FTP anymore.
<JonathanD> waltman: I'm really happy with my home phone now.
<waltman> Is it like Star Trek where it knows where you are and only rings in that room?
<ChinnoDog> s/in that room/your com badge/
<ChinnoDog> In the 24th century I expect us to be using implants, not com badges.
<waltman> They're better than those back-of-the-hand badges they used on Babylon 5.
<waltman> The problem with implants is upgrades.
<waltman> and changing the battery
<ChinnoDog> standardized implant interface socket
<ChinnoDog> Battery? You are a battery.
<waltman> That worked so well in The Matrix
<JonathanD> waltman: thats a great idea.
<JonathanD> waltman: I'll get to work on that.
<ChinnoDog> http://news.discovery.com/tech/alternative-power-sources/carbon-dioxide-can-make-electricity-130723.htm
<ChinnoDog> Look, power from co2
<ChinnoDog> Connect implant to blood stream, generate power from CO2
<ChinnoDog> Don't ask me what you do with the leftover bicarbonate.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: You just belch that out.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. There is already lots of bicarbonate in your body. I guess that is true then.
<waltman> I just made that up.
<lazyPower> haha
<lazyPower> awesome thread to tab into
<lazyPower> you guys get my +1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-09
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> waltman: I got a letter from a place for home-care so that elderly folks "like me" can stay in their homes longer.
<waltman> Good to know!
<JonathanD> Are they moving the goalpost forward? Like walmart and christmas stuff up in July?
<waltman> JonathanD: You know expect an old person like me to understand Kids These Days?
<JonathanD> hehe
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-02
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> before MWC lands and Ubuntu Phone steals the spotlight for a week - interesting stuff going on over here in camp juju https://twitter.com/lazypower/status/572178913423720451
<lazyPower> ssweeny: btw - cant wait to see the live action demo of the new tablet work coming out of MWC
<ssweeny> lazyPower, i'm pretty interested too, actually :) the tablet stuff is another group and i haven't seen much of it yet
<lazyPower> woo \o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-04
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-05
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> aww yea, we now have a first presence in the kubes repository
<lazyPower> https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/blob/master/docs/getting-started-guides/README.md <- this is a beautiful thing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-07
<InHisName> Howdy
<InHisName> any awake ?
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> Bye peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-09
<princedimond> ok sorry in advance for the long drawn out random question.. has any one had any luck in comparing seemless mode in virtual box vs. vmware workstation. looking to set up a home server, however some of the things i need to use it for may require a windows guest but it would b enice to use seemelss mode for this specifi application
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jedijf> again, i'm old, seemless/unity doesn't seem like anything important to me... princedimond pick preferred for operating reasons, then use their version; seemless or unity
<jedijf> workingness first, eye-candy'ish second
<jedijf> for example, for me, in the office, for networking vmware seems to work better than virtualbox - so vmware is the choice
<KyleYankan> I switch between Ethernet and Wi-Fi a lot, and Virtualbox often has trouble with that.
<jthan> teddy-dbear: do you like potato salad?
<paden> Hola.
<lazyPower> hey paden
<paden> What's shaking, bacon?
<lazyPower> hacking on juju charms, and yourself paden?
<paden> Pissing jthan off.
<lazyPower> Thats a fun past time
<jthan> Not like you have to try that hard.
<paden> It is, isn't it?
<jthan> It's kind of just a passive thing.
<paden> I don't have to put much effort in, to be frank.
<teddy-dbear> jthan: not really
<jthan> teddy-dbear: Remember when we were at geeknic together? I bet there was potato salad. That's why I thought of it.
<teddy-dbear> not big on a lot of mayo
<jthan> I figured bears weren't picky about that..
<jthan> What if they were made with.. I don't know.. say, honey?
<teddy-dbear> try cleaning your fur if it drips all over
<jthan> The mayo or the honey?
<lazyPower> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPZNjtODzFI <-- teddy-dbear's lsat home video
<jthan> LOL
<teddy-dbear> cake cookies chocolate
<jthan> Mmm and jedijf oreo cake
<teddy-dbear> that too
<teddy-dbear> donuts are also good
<teddy-dbear> and danish
<jthan> oh man what I'd do for a raspberry danish right now..
<teddy-dbear> lunch time
<teddy-dbear> you made me hungry
<princedimond> •jedijf• or anyone else listening ...i have VMaware workstation 11 installed (they removed unity from 12) and the reason for using the vm environment is to use a jBOD in windows storage spaces. unless i could find anythign equivelant in linux to a Jbod (not a raid array) then i may not need the widnows host but im setting up a massive multimedia server
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-10
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
 * jthan yawns 
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-11
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-12
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Who is good with perl that wants to help me with a problem?
<ChinnoDog> Oh. I figured it out. I made it too difficult.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-13
<waltman> ChinnoDog: I know perl.
<waltman> (for future reference)
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I know :-) I didn't know if you were here though.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<InHisName> Mornin' Bears and Sailors
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Don't you care about the Sailors and wannabe Pirates ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> ./47
<waltman> ./good morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-03-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> You know, snap is great when it works, but when it breaks it's kind of a hot mess.
<waltman> https://forums.zotero.org/discussion/81222/database-upgrade-error-attempt-to-write-a-readonly-database/p1
